# student survey



## elsayedm (Jun 21, 2021)

hi guys, I'm trying to gather some data on med student flashcard studying for a business I'm starting and I'd really appreciate it if you could take out a minute of your time to do my survey. please choose the link that suits your stage and type of study. thank you 

USA preclinical MD The medical student study questionnaire (preclinical) USA MD
USA clinical MD The medical student study questionnaire (clinical) USA MD
USA preclinical DO The medical student study questionnaire (preclinical) USA DO
USA clinical DO The medical student study questionnaire (clinical) USA DO
Canada preclinical The medical student study questionnaire (preclinical) Canada
Canada clinical The medical student study questionnaire (clinical) Canada
UK preclinical The medical student study questionnaire (preclinical) UK
UK clinical The medical student study questionnaire (clinical) UK


----------

